# Porter lineup



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave Barker's steamup this past Saturday provided a first opportunity for my Wuhu Porter to meet her Accucraft cousin, the new Ruby #5...










Unlike the initial publicity shots, the production Ruby version features the larger cylinders and crossheads as on the Forneys. Unfortunately, the overcast and wet conditions made for less-than-ideal photography (nice plumes though), so the broadside shot that really shows the size comparison between the two engines came out a bit blurred. Here it is anyway...










In fact, there were a total of four Porter 0-4-0T's at the steamup, from four different manufacturers. Although we did run a double-header with the Wuhu and Accucraft engines, we never did get a chance to run the four Porters together, though we did line them all up for a photo op...










From front to back: Wuhu, Wrightscale, Accucraft, and Maxwell Hemmens, lined up from smallest to largest.


Thanks Dave for an enjoyable day of steaming!


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice family portrait. Each have thier own, unique qualities.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like Wuhu captured the loco much better that a faux Ruby. I have the Wrightscale also and there is no comparison.


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

Porters are always fun , and it seems that Aristocraft has added one to the mix.Polk had one at Diamondhead last year and now there's one like it on Ebay , all tricked out with RC and the fancy box as well.

Jerry


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric Schade posted some nice video footage of the steamup on YouTube...


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

A real Beauty Pageant.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Richard, 
Looks like a great time! Nice to see that porter in action. I can't believe there are four brands of Porters...and they were all there at the same time! 
The modified Ruby Forneys are neat too.


----------

